# Purchasing a 15 gallon column aquarium..?



## karrie91

I'm fairly new to keeping fish, as I only have been keeping betta fish for the past 6 months and they seem to be striving in their setups. I have a 5 gallon tank with one male in it, and two seperate 3 gallon tanks that also are homes to one male each. So I currently only own 3 fish. However I've been wanting to get a larger aquarium and try other sorts of fish. I got my eye on 15 gallon column aquarium.

This one specifically:










Aqueon® 15 Column Deluxe Aquarium Kit - Fish - Boutique - PetSmart

I'm not quite sure on what I would put for stock though. I frequent the pet store often, and work in a large department store that also sells fish and often visit them on my break. Fish are just my thing and they bring me joy that I can not explain. Their like owning my own little world in my home..

The fish that really catch my eye and I enjoy watching and would love to own are the following:

Fancy Goldfish
Dalmatian Mollies
Fancy Guppies
Swordtails
Platies

Out of those the Dalmation Mollies and the Goldfish are my absolute favorite. They seem to have so much personality and I would really enjoy that in a tank. Would it be possible to keep either of these fish in that tank? I love the look of the tank because it's very modern and would be the center piece of my hallway off the living room. You'd be able to see it from the living room, and the two bedrooms off the hall. The tank also received really good reviews and I'm just overall fond of it.

Any other suggestions of social fish that I could keep? My heart is really set on either the goldfish or the Mollies but I'm unsure whether I could keep them in it. Then again 15 gallons is a lot more than those small bowls that goldfish are kept in.

Also, I know all about cycling the tank, as I had to do it with my 5 gallon with my betta in it. So I'm pretty informed when it comes to tanks, filters, algae, etc. It's just the stock I'm having trouble with =/


----------



## jbrown5217

You'd be able to put the mollies, guppies, and platies in that tank. Although I believe all of those fish are livebears so you would probably have a ton of babies.


----------



## karrie91

But how many of these fish would you recommend?

I do like the yellow balloon mollies as well as the dalmatian mollies. Could I put say 3 dalmatian mollies, a balloon mollie or 2, as well as a betta fish?


----------



## SuckMyCichlids

You could definetly do the mollies, I'm not so sure about the betta with them but I guess it could be possible if its a female, fancy goldfish are coldwater so you definetly couldn't mix them and goldies get fairly large, personally id say nothing less than 20g for a single goldfish and that's pushin it.

Edit- actually regaurless of the sex of the betta they like a higher temp (83f-86f) than most others would be more comfortable in so in that sense I wouldn't go that route either personally


----------



## Kehy

I agree with everyone else, mollies would be ok. With livebearers, I wouldn't stock the max number you can have- always assume that there will be babies. And there will be.
Also, I can't recommend anything under a 30 gallon, with x2-3 the regular filtration for even one fancy goldfish...they're really messy fish, and they get big.


----------



## karrie91

Then I think I'll go for the mollies. I'm really happy to hear I can do this. I think I'll start with just three fish. Since they tend to breed. Starting with two dalmatian and one yellow balloon would be all right I guess?

What would be the max for mollies in the tank? I love the look of the dalmation and the yellow balloon would just be for a splash of color, since it's my favorite real life color. (which is why I own a yellow betta fish)

Also I want to do live plants, instead of fake ones. I have never had live plants before. What would be good for such tank size and stock?


----------



## jrman83

Just don't go with the goldfish.


----------



## karrie91

I've got my heart set on the mollies now. Just unsure how many fish I could fit max.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids

Have you read about the nitrogen cycle? If not look into that before you make any purchase


----------



## karrie91

Mhmm. I will be doing a fishless cycle until it is completely safe for any fish to move into the tank.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids

Ok good to hear your headed in the right direction lol, mollies get about 4" big, sailfins getting into the 6" range, the balloons I believe are fairly smaller, I think you'd be close to if not topped off at 3 dalmations and 2 balloon mollies


----------



## karrie91

I think those 5 fish would make an excellent display. two bright yellow balloons and three dalmatian mollies for that classic black and white look. now will the two crossbreed? because of not I'd prefer to get female dalmatian and male balloons.


----------



## navigator black

If you love mollies, do not buy balloons. They are bred to a painful deformity that causes their intestines to malfunction. Their spinal deformity compresses their abdomen. It's a deformity that pops up occasionally in breeder set-ups (I've had them appear here, but never bred them - I could have been rich), but that someone realized would sell as a 'cute' factor, and established it breeding true. It's cruel.
Every goldfish lkept inside needs a minumum of 20 gallons for it's long huge life. Again, a bad choice, and a messy one.
Column tanks are a loss of space, as surface exchange is really important. That tank will only hold a couple of fish. Mollies would be a lot happier in a 24 inch base 20 gallon.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids

That's a shame.. I haven't read too much on them but that's definetly sad to hear, I never really liked them too much but thought they were kinda funny too look at in the display tanks


----------



## navigator black

The balloon deformity is popping up with a lot of fish. It's not uncommon as a problem, and aquarists are obviously not told of its implications to the fish. I believe that in Germany, it is illegal to sell them as they are listed as 'cruelty breeding'.
Ive had them appear with swordtails, killies and mollies. I let them live out their shortened lives but not breed, and always felt very sorry for them. Bad stuff happens in nature.
Then, all of a sudden, they became a hot item in the pet stores!
That's when you see bad stuff is made to happen for profit.
I put breeding balloons up with dye injection as a problem in the hobby. A lot of really kind people buy these things not knowing what they are, and that's a shame.


----------



## Kehy

I know you asked some questions about plants, which is great! To start off, understand that plants need the proper light (anything over 6,500K, and at least 1.5 watts per gallon), and they'll need fertilizers too, of some sort. I recommend root tabs, since you pop one in and don't have to worry about it for a month or two.

Are you going to go with gravel or sand? Either one works, but I've heard a lot of people prefer sand. I have all my plants growing in gravel though, with no problems. A substrate like EcoComplete would be really great though, since it's already got fertilizers in it.

With those two things taken care of, you can already grow a fairly wide variety of plants. You get more options with more lighting and co2, but that's a lesson for another day, lol


----------



## Summer

Wow, I didnt know that about balloon mollies! I have one....shoot! 

Anyway, Karrie yes they will interbreed.


----------



## karrie91

Really unfortunate to hear that about Balloon Mollies =/

Would it be best if I bought all female mollies then? Is there a risk of fighting among males? I don't mind keeping a small amount of fish in the tank. I love my 5 gallon in the living room that hosts only my pride and joy blue betta fish.

I'm trying to think what would work for a pop of color with the dalmatians. Are there any other fish that would do well with them? I'd like to have at least 4 fish in the tank. 3 dalmatians and one color popping fish. I know betta's come in different personalities from extremely aggressive to tolerant of other fish. But I'm not sure I want another betta fish because of the risk of finding out it's personality is a fighting one. And I really don't want to move one of the three I already own into a larger tank because I feel they are thriving in their current homes.

As for plants I will be using gravel in the bottom of my tank. Most likely a natural looking one. I want a live plant that grows tall and requires easy care. I'm mostly wanting it for the health of my water quality and fish. I don't have any live plants in with my bettas. Mostly because they are very attached to their fake decorations. I've noticed they get stressed whenever I've removed them for cleaning or tried to replace them. But when I put them back they instantly become calm.

Now if anyone has ideas for a colorful fish that does well by itself rather then a group of same species fish, I'd appreciate it for a kind of show fish for my tank. But it's gotta be compatible with a 15 gallon tall and dalmatian mollies.


----------



## congar15

3 dalmations and 1 dwarf gourami? pretty colorful and similar to a betta but with less attitude IMO.


----------



## karrie91

The honey dwarf gourami is absolutely beautiful. Is it a peaceful fish?


----------



## congar15

Yah except with like other gouramis or bettas. With mollies you'd have a perfect setup.


----------



## karrie91

Well that's something to consider then for sure. I know I'll be getting the mollies though and appreciate all the help.


----------



## congar15

NP


----------



## ShrimpDiver

You could always just get a colorful molly, silly.  Go with platy's though.  Like a sunset variatus would be the perfect splash of color. And I doubt you would have to worry about interbredding.


----------



## whitetiger61

i thought mollies were pretty drab until i seen some at my lfs..they actually have some really nice ones..to bad i already have to many fish on my want list.

Rick


----------



## LaurenK

Thank you navigator black for pointing that out about the balloon molly. If you didn't..I was going too. I've also read that a lot of the balloon mollies don't live past 6 months. I'm sorry that they didn't work out Karrie91 but in the end it's your choice what fish you buy. 

I have dwarf Gouramis. They've always been peaceful towards the other fish species in their tanks but they have been a little aggressive towards their own kind because they can get territorial so maybe you could just keep one. Otherwise, you'll be changing the tank decor every time they decide to get aggressive.The Dwarf Gourami comes in three different color variations and I think all three of them are stunning. I've heard some people say that the Dwarf Gourami is over bred and tends to be prone to illness though but I've never had this problem with mine. 

Also, I have this tank and I'm so happy you posted about what to stock it with. Right now it will be used as a quarantine tank until my 110 gallon is done and I've been doing research on it and haven't found that many species that can go in it because it is tall instead of long so I was getting really frustrated. I'm happy to hear some people suggest fish that can go in it. It made my day.


----------



## thenightgoddess

That is the same tank I have Ive only had it for a couple months but I love it. Also you obviously dont know much about fish. Goldfish actually need at least a 20 gallon tank for just one of them and ten gallons for every goldfish you put in after. What I have in my 15 gallon is in my signature if you want to look but my tank is overstocked just so you know but I have a 20-50 gallon filter on it to keep up with the extra fish. Any tropical community fish would do fine in the 15 gallon.


----------

